# Gene Wilder dies



## Kraut783 (Aug 29, 2016)

Rest in Peace Gene....go meet with your long lost love.







http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/30/movies/gene-wilder-dead.html


----------



## Vansickle (Aug 29, 2016)

R.I.P


----------



## CDG (Aug 29, 2016)

RIP Gene.


----------



## DocIllinois (Aug 29, 2016)

A fellow service member, US Army medic.

RIP, thank you for your service and phenomenal entertainment.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Rest Well, Mr. Wilder. I know it will be good to see Gilda again. You two have been apart for quite a while now, have fun you two.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 29, 2016)

RIP, Waco Kid.


----------



## AWP (Aug 29, 2016)

Blue Skies.

2016 can eat a bag of dicks. It even claimed R2D2.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 30, 2016)

Huge talent. He will be missed.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 30, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Blue Skies.
> 
> 2016 can eat a bag of dicks. It even claimed R2D2.



Fuckin' left Jar Jar and the Ewoks too, the cunt.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 30, 2016)

RIP.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 30, 2016)

Time to re-watch Young Frankenstein. Holy crap is that a funny movie.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 30, 2016)

Y'know, I think it's cool that my kids--in their late teens to mid-twenties--absolutely love_ Blazing Saddles_, _Young Frankenstein_ and _The Producers;_ and can quote entire dialogue passages from each, especially _Blazing Saddles. _It says something that the humor of Mel Brooks and Gene Wilder is still relevant and funny today.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 30, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Y'know, I think it's cool that my kids--in their late teens to mid-twenties--absolutely love_ Blazing Saddles_, _Young Frankenstein_ and _The Producers;_ and can quote entire dialogue passages from each, especially _Blazing Saddles. _It says something that the humor of Mel Brooks and Gene Wilder is still relevant and funny today.



Ya know, both Gene's wife, Gilda, and Madeline Kahn; both died too early.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 30, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Time to re-watch Young Frankenstein. Holy crap is that a funny movie.



"What knockers"


----------



## DocIllinois (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## CQB (Aug 31, 2016)

That's Fronkenstein. 

Yes I am fucking well deaf.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 31, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Rest Well, Mr. Wilder. I know it will be good to see Gilda again. You two have been apart for quite a while now, have fun you two.



Even Cleavon Little died way before his time. Madeline Kahn, Marty Feldman, Gilda...RIP.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Totentanz (Sep 2, 2016)

AMC is playing Blazing Saddles and Willy Wonka in tribute: Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory & Blazing Saddles to play at AMC Theatres Saturday and Sunday


----------

